# No potassium sorbet



## Hunt (Jul 23, 2014)

Hey all I went to add the potassium sorbet to my skeeter pee after fermentation but when i took off the cap i managed to spill it all over the floor. Go me. is it ok to put it in the carboy without it? I wont be able to get more sorbet till the first. would time take care of the existing yeast or will it activate again once sugar is added even if i wait a month or so?


----------



## GreginND (Jul 23, 2014)

You will be just fine without sorbate until you add the sugar. So, feel red to transfer it to a carboy and wait on any sweetening until you have the sorbate available.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jul 23, 2014)

I always age my wines then when it's time to back sweeten I'll add sorbate. Keep sorbate in a cool dry area, not on the floor and it will last longer. 

I keep my chemicals in small Rubbermaid containers in a cupboard in wine cellar.


----------



## Hunt (Jul 23, 2014)

cool I thought you had to add the sorbet a week or so before adding the sugar to be sure the yeast was dead.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jul 23, 2014)

Yeast can survive in a dormant state either in the wine while aging or frozen. Upon adding sugar the remaining yeast will feed upon the new food but not be able to reproduce if the sorbate is still good. 

Both potassium meta bisulfide and sorbate do not kill yeast.


----------



## richmke (Jul 23, 2014)

djrockinsteve said:


> Both potassium meta bisulfide and sorbate do not kill yeast.



I thought the K-Meta kills the yeast, and the K-Sorbate keeps whatever yeast that survives from reproducing.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jul 23, 2014)

Potassium Metabisulfite stuns wild yeast giving your commercial yeast a chance to gain a foot hold. If the concentration is high enough it will slow the growth of the commercial yeast too. 

Potassium Sorbate surrounds yeast (all) and prevents them from breeding. They can still eat sugar and release CO2.


----------

